# Unknown Comic jokes



## FTA Michael

I was cleaning a bookshelf and saw the following from Confessions of a Dangerous Mind:

UNKNOWN COMIC: Chuckie baby! Hey, Chuckie, Chuckie, Chuckie!
CHUCK BARRIS: Yes? What do you want?
UC: Is my fly open?
CB: No, it isn't.
UC: Well, it should be. I'm peein'.

UC: How do you keep an idiot in suspense?
CB: I don't know.
UC: I'll tell you tomorrow.

UC: What's the difference between a shower curtain and a piece of toilet paper?
CB: I don't know.
UC (pointing): Here's the guy!


----------



## Nick

:blush:


----------



## Richard King

:lol: No wonder he's still unknown. :lol:


----------

